# What would you like for breakfast?



## silkstuy alfie (Jun 13, 2012)

Besides the typical benedict, omelets and bacon & eggs dishes, what would you like to have for breakfast? Would roast lamb panini make the cut? What are your suggestions?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Home made biscuits and sausage gravy wth a fried egg on top.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

If you're looking for out of the ordinary breakfasts, I love soup for breakfast, particularly a spicy carrot fennel soup. Fried rice is good, as are some noodle stir fries. I've done some Japanese style assembled soups too.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

For breakfast i like bready/slightly sweet things - raisin bread, plain artisan bread toasted with butter and jam, pancakes, muffins, english muffins, bagels, cornbread and butter, various sweet breads.  Nothing too sweet and not many savory things either (bacon is good, eggs are good)

No sandwiches, no soup, no sweets (cake,

pastries)


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll eat anything for breakfast.  On special occasions I like to go the extra mile and make eggs benedict but on a daily basis I'm good with some yogurt or scrambled eggs with ham if I've got a bit more time.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

You really eat at breakfast! It's a black coffee to me. A croissant once in a while.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

ooh, not even touching this one!   my bad....

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

This was my Dad's favorite breakfast and while my husband and I were

in Hawaii last month we were lucky enough

to be able to have this for breakfast one morning

Pipikaula, which is a type of Beef jerky, but much more moist,

juicy, tender, flavorful and no where as stringy and tough;

eggs and steamed white rice with Nori Furikake and Shoyu or soy sauce


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Those eggs look WAY overdone to me.

Chicken fried steak.  Grits.  Cheese grits.  Potatoes of some sort, lots of onion.  Lamb panini?  Hmm....

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

teamfat said:


> Those eggs look WAY overdone to me.


Take it easy. You're being too dramatic. May not be your preferred way, but there is not a single spec of brown on those eggs.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ordo said:


> You really eat at breakfast! It's a black coffee to me. A croissant once in a while.


Breakfast is the most important meal of the day. It is important to fuel your body in the same way that you fuel your car. You wouldn't tell your car not want fuel because that would be stupid. In the same way we should fuel our body. While sleeping our metabolism slows down, in the morning by fueling it with breakfast it gets our metabolism going again. I thought that in this day and age people all over the world would understand the importance of breakfast, guess not.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Phatch brings up a wonderful, warming start for the day

In Hawaii, I suppose because of the Asian influences,

many people have some kinds of hot meal,

alot of times leftovers from the night before

My husband thought that this was kinda funny,

but guess who eats whatever I give him


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

In college I had a Japanese roommate.  Every morning for breakfast she'd have a salad.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

teamfat said:


> Those eggs look WAY overdone to me.
> 
> Chicken fried steak. Grits. Cheese grits. Potatoes of some sort, lots of onion. Lamb panini? Hmm....
> 
> mjb.


Yeah mjb, they were a bit over cooked, as we do like our eggs soft scrambled, but then as in another thread, cooking in someone else's kitchen was not an easy task for me


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Left over Red Flannel Hash. Has to be leftover because I'm not taking the time to make it in the morning.

My kids like popovers as well as their cooking relative, dutch babies. I like the dutch babies better because of how they serve with the sauteed fruit. I prefer cheese popovers over the plain, but the plain are better hot out of the oven. The cheese ones need to cool to room temp for the cheese flavor to work at its best.

I like strata too, but the rest of my family doesn't.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Tell me about these popovers and about these dutch babies.  They sound cute.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

These are a "quick bread" batter kind of thing though without any chemical leavening or yeast. Popovers are larger versions of the Yorkshire pudding. Joy of Cooking will detail both of them well. Dutch Baby is in the index under the pancakes

You can use a standard muffin tin, but I like the heat retention of cast iron mini-muffin pans.

Ingredients at room temp preferably. 
1 cup flour
salt, about 1/2 teaspoon is what I use, but I tend to reduce sodium to keep my doctor and myself happy.
2 large eggs
1 cup of milk.

Heat the oven to 450 with the muffin pan inside. 

Mix the ingredients until smooth. Don't worry about overbeating the mix as a little gluten development actually helps them rise.

When the oven and pan are hot, grease the muffin cups. Butter is traditional, but an oil spray sure saves hassle and is FAST which helps keep the pan hot. If you use butter, Just cut in small cubes and let 1 cube melt in the bottom of each cup. Pour in the the muffin cups about 2/3-3/4 full. Quickly back into the oven for 15-20 minutes, reduce the heat to 350 and cook another 15 minutes. DON'T PEEK. These rise from the eggs and steam so don't let the heat out. Note the falling oven temperature technique which replicates old solid fuel cooking. 

If your oven has a time bake feature, it's convenient to set the oven to come on and heat up the pans and oven about the time your morning alarm goes off. Then you can quickly mix the batter and get things moving.

Dutch babies are a little simpler, basically just twice as much egg in the ratio. I like cast iron skillet or non stick for cooking these as I can cut down on the butter and they slip right out 

1/2/ cup milk
2 large eggs
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup flour
4 T butter-- i only use 1 T. Sure the extra butter is good, but not that much better. 

Heat the oven to 425. 

Mix the first 4 ingredients. Melt the butter in the pan over medium heat. Pour in the batter and let it cook unagitated 1 minute. Then into the oven on a middle or lower third rack. Drop the temp to 350 after the first 15 minutes. Let it cook 15 more minutes at the lower temperature. It will climb the walls of the pan and puff up in the middle. Dust with powdered sugar before serving.

While they're cooking, I usually saute up some apples in a little butter with some sugar and a bit of cinnamon. Use whatever fruit you like of course. Fresh berries could just macerate in sugar, no cooking needed.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Hmmm, dutch babies sound good!


----------



## zoebisch (Apr 9, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> Hmmm, dutch babies sound good!


Uhhh....lulz...that cetainly sounds odd out of context hahaha.

I love to make scrapple from scratch, crust it in cornmeal flour mixture, fry it in bacon fat. Serve that with fresh made homefries and some eggs over-easy..yum! Another favorite is poached eggs on buttered white toast that is torn into pieces and then a liberal sprinkling of a "seasoned" salt mixture (I typically do salt, paprika, sugar, onion and garlic). A little garnish of chive rings is nice on top.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Crêpes.

Petals.


----------



## drago (Jun 22, 2012)

If you were to make me sirloin and hash browns sprinkled in mozzarella and sharp cheddar and wrapped in a tortilla, I'd love you forever. Seriously.


----------



## drago (Jun 22, 2012)

teamfat said:


> Those eggs look WAY overdone to me.
> 
> Chicken fried steak. Grits. Cheese grits. Potatoes of some sort, lots of onion. Lamb panini? Hmm....
> 
> mjb.


I actually don't mind the brown: it ensures that my eggs aren't undercooked. I'm a bit of a "gotta make sure it's done" guy. xD


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Drago said:


> I actually don't mind the brown: it ensures that my eggs aren't undercooked. I'm a bit of a "gotta make sure it's done" guy. xD


Just be careful that when you start working in a restaurant you don't overcook everybody's food. It's fine when cooking for yourself but overcooking eggs won't get you much further than short-order cooking.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

KK,

Reason why the waitress will ask you how you want your eggs cooked......everyone is different. ( I prefer mine slowely cooked sunny side up- tilting the pan and putting a few spoonfuls of  hot butter on top )


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

hey petals,

since we're both up let's have breakfast together.....got any cold pizza at your house? with anchovies and crushed red pepper?

a pot of very strong coffee...it might even be an espresso kind of day here.....we can listen to melody gardot, who you will be seeing soon, and talk about all sorts of things....oh, i forgot, bonjour...

joey


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Bonjour ma belle Joey,

'Top of the morning' to you. Cold pizza ???????????? anytime !  I have sriracha (need some heat). Espresso, well I have had my first shot but a little more won't hurt.

Let's get this day going......I have Mel on as we speak.

Petals.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i just had a small bowl of black raspberry dark chocolate chunk ice cream...it goes really well with espresso. i am making cakes here this morning so it just seemed to fit.....

my husband hates it when i eat his ice cream cuz i dig out all the chocolate chunks....what can i say?  i just lose all control when it comes to dark chocolate...

joey


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Tabasco "Chipotle" is killer on pizza, hot or cold.  Better (hard to believe, I know) than sriracha. 

Lately, I've been on a pancake and waffle kick.  My waffles are pretty good, I add some corn meal to the batter and some pieces of crisp bacon and/or pecans or walnuts.  My pancakes are good, too -- just not as good.   Yes to Dutch Babies, we like ours with either powdered sugar and lemon or real maple syrup.  It's hard to beat maple syrup.

I like my scrambled eggs "French" style and very soft, preferably with garlic chives.  Her Ladyship won't stand for it.  She likes hers well done, with big, flat curds.  Just as easy to make individual omelets.

Just for personal context, I'm not a good breakfast or short-order cook of any kind; and any woman who likes anchovies on pizza is my kind of woman. 

BDL


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Pork Hash, scramble, and BACON!! oh yeah, pickled beets, nice compliment to the entire dish... and The best coffee I have ever had in my life

all in Santa Barbara California @ Andersen's Bakery

OH MY!!!


----------



## drago (Jun 22, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> Just be careful that when you start working in a restaurant you don't overcook everybody's food. It's fine when cooking for yourself but overcooking eggs won't get you much further than short-order cooking.


Well, I know _that; _I was only talking about cooking for myself, not in a pro setting. xD

Everything has to be pinpoint perfect when you work in a restaurant. On the strange occasion that I do end up cooking for other people, I try to be as perfect as possible.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Pickled beets?  I may have to try that sometime.

No comment on the eggs this time.

mjb.


----------



## drago (Jun 22, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Pork Hash, scramble, and BACON!! oh yeah, pickled beets, nice compliment to the entire dish... and The best coffee I have ever had in my life
> 
> all in Santa Barbara California @ Andersen's Bakery
> 
> OH MY!!!


Oh. My. Beloved. Goddess.

I tip my ball cap to you.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I just saw an IHOP commercial yesterday and they said that they put a little pancake batter in their omelettes.  What?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Miss KK, yeah, what's up with that?
We've never been to an IHOP
That kinda grossed me out


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

teamfat said:


> Pickled beets? I may have to try that sometime.
> 
> No comment on the eggs this time.
> 
> mjb.


I know, mjb, pickled beets right?

When I first saw that on my plate, I thought, for breakfast, really?

But it SO works with the fattiness of the pork, the potatoes and the BACON!

The eggs were a little over done for me, I always ask for soft scrambled...

AND HEH! How hard is it the make soft scrambled eggs?

I short order in my household... one guy wants soft scrambled, the lady wants basted and that other lady over there, she likes poached, I nail it every time! each plate on the table at the same time, all hot, all good food and I'M NOT A PRO!

(okay, sorry, that was my once a year tantrum) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## isolated01 (Mar 4, 2012)

I like a loco moco or some grilled spam with rice and eggs over easy.


----------



## isolated01 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh My Gravy All Over!

Shut the front door, that looks crazy good man! (where's the rice?)

Char grilled, CRISPY SPAM!!!  I gotta show my Mom this idea! 

Don't know why I never thought of that one before,

MANY MAHALOS (thank you) !!


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Lots of nice breakfast fair here. Many years ago( think the 80's) there was nothing better to me than cold leftover pizza and a glass of coke for breakfast. Fast forward many years and now I boringly have yoguhrt and special K at my 5am feeding. Real breakfast comes later when i take the morning bread out of the oven at work, then the staff and I sit down for a bit with that, coffee and fixins.


----------

